# Disconnect



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

Spark Master said:


> Is there such a thing as a disconnect with double lugs up top? I need to run from disconnect to disconnect, with #6 wire.


Can you use a small splitter??It would look better & easier to work on in the future as you wouldn't interfere with the other disconnect.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> Is there such a thing as a disconnect with double lugs up top? I need to run from disconnect to disconnect, with #6 wire.


Splice in a small gutter above or below discos.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm trying to avoid a "splice", or wire nut.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> I'm trying to avoid a "splice", or wire nut.


Four space MLO panel, now you have two discos and your splice in one box.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

......


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/TE-CONNECTIVITY-Splice-6HKE0?Pid=search

I'm thinking of putting 3 of these in the disconnect, or mounting a gutter above the disconnect, and putting 3 of these in the gutter. Then 2 disconnects coming off the gutter. like backsplay said above.

Looks like the cleanest solution.... as I can't find a disconnect with 2 lugs on top.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know the size of your disco, but some small Polaris insulated lugs would be a much better idea that those in your link.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought Polaris was a snowmobile. :thumbsup:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> I thought Polaris was a snowmobile. :thumbsup:


They also build side by sides too, like the RZR.. :laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> Is there such a thing as a disconnect with double lugs up top? I need to run from disconnect to disconnect, with #6 wire.


wow lots of questions popped into my head on this one.

I assume you are talking about the Feed when you say top of disconnect.
Is it service?
Is it a feeder?
You want to do a feeder tap?
what size disconnect?
Have you asked your supplier?
I have seen and installed many breakers and disconnects with multiple terminal per phase, but they are the larger sizes and designed for parallel feeds.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> I thought Polaris was a snowmobile. :thumbsup:


Don't they build that goofy looking 3 wheeled motorcycle as well ?


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Polaris :thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Gutter above and split bolts? Been done for decades and im pretty sure it still works.


----------

